# Bonded pair for adoption in Chicago suburbs.



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd like to introduce Peter and Annabelle Capri. While I'm not sure how old they are, but both are happy, healthy and bonded. They've produced two successful clutches and have been fantastic parents. (The babies are adorable hybrids.) Since we've had them, they're both house birds (but could probably do well in a aviary setting) and have been socialized with people quite a bit. Peter has never pecked me, he's laid back and happy go lucky. Annabelle is a bit skittish and territorial, however. They must be adopted together. If you're local, you can come visit. Or if you're not, we can work out on having them shipped.

Here's Peter, the roller.


















And lovely Annabelle, the fantail.









Thank you for checking them out!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are very pretty birds. How did you come by them?


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

if you can ship them to me,i would love to have them,but i have an outdoor avairy let me know.


----------

